
New finding supports Moon creation hypothesis - mirimir
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/5656.html
======
DrScump
(September 2016) blogspam of:

[http://hub.jhu.edu/2016/09/26/moon-made-from-earth-
impact/](http://hub.jhu.edu/2016/09/26/moon-made-from-earth-impact/)

(Worse than regular blogspam; it's a copyrighted article with the author's
name removed.)

